# Zapi H2 Controller - Variations



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Good Day All. 

I am looking to try and find people that old variations of the Zapi H2 Controller. 

I own the Zapi H2 (48Volt 600Amp) version.

I would love to see the logic board from the lower and higher voltage models of this controller.

Here is a picture of my logic board (ZP321C).
http://www.mad-professor.co.uk/Pictures/EV%20Conversion/Zapi%20H2B%20(ZP321C)%20Logic%20Board.jpg <1.75mb (3264X1840 pixels).



> ----- Logic Board (ZP321C)-----
> Q1 - IRF530N
> Q2 - IRF530N
> Q3 - IRF530N
> ...


Reading the Zapi H2 manual it looks like there are 4 main voltage standards for the Zapi H2 Controller, and they are: 24v, 48v, 80v, 96v.

24v controller (Working voltage: 14-32v).
48v controller (Working voltage: 22-55v).
80v controller (Working voltage: 36-90v).
96v controller (Working voltage: 57-120v).

Looking at my logic board I think that it's only the power resistors that need to be changed from model to model.

If anyone one else here has a Zapi H2 controller, could they please pop open the top lid and post some pictures of the logic board.

I will be doing some testing of my logic board over the next few days.

Thanks for your time. 

Best Regards.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

They also have 120 volt versions. I have a brand new one that was just unwrapped for video and never connected. I know where a good used 120 volt version is located if interested. Not willing to open our new one.

Pete


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 15, 2013)

mad professor said:


> good day all.
> 
> I am looking to try and find people that old variations of the zapi h2 controller.
> 
> ...


u10 = d78c10agq


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

cristian_elect: Thanks for the correction, I will edit my post shortly.

Best Regards.


----------

